# relocating to Sydney- Help in finding the places of indian community.



## Rajx (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be relocating to Sydney in August and need to know the places in and around Sydney where Indian community resides. I will be holding a job in one of the NSW Bridge street. Any advice or guidance please...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Why do you need to live in an Indian community? 
You are moving to a diverse, multi cultural country. I thought the point was to integrate and become part of it not to close yourself off into one tiny section of it.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> Why do you need to live in an Indian community?
> You are moving to a diverse, multi cultural country. I thought the point was to integrate and become part of it not to close yourself off into one tiny section of it.


I agree - no offense to anyone, but that is the mentality that creates ghettos.


----------



## Rajx (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys, I am diverse and willing to live among anybody that is not the problem. I am coming with my family(who hasn't seen outside world completely yet) and just want to start off...once comfortable things will unfold themselves and people will start mingling. The reason I ask this is, this will be my first step in Australia and I am not very much aware of the culture and there are lot of thing people overhear which can make people step back. Even if I want to mingle there will be some sort of reluctance from inside thing how it turn out to be.

My questions would've been best and economical accommodation nearby. Sydney itself is very expensive and moving to suburbs to start with and travelling through train will take some time to catch up with.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would recommend areas around Parramatta and Harris Park for new Indian migrants who are seeking an Indian community to start off with. Once settled for a year you'd either be looking West (houses) or convenience (Inner West).


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*



amaslam said:


> I would recommend areas around Parramatta and Harris Park for new Indian migrants who are seeking an Indian community to start off with. Once settled for a year you'd either be looking West (houses) or convenience (Inner West).


I agree with you the places you've mentioned has Indian population there. So these places will be good for you if you are looking to settle in. If you need help in moving then you can take the help of removalists in Australia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

amaslam said:


> I would recommend areas around Parramatta and Harris Park for new Indian migrants who are seeking an Indian community to start off with. Once settled for a year you'd either be looking West (houses) or convenience (Inner West).


 Yup my In laws are in westmead, Parramtta. They have 3 Indians in their apartment block alone. Lots more in the local area & you can buy the things you need their. MIL is sri lankan & needs her spices, specialty food etc and never has a problem getting it in the local area.


----------



## Rajx (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you guys. I am heading this Saturday to Sydney and will check out these places with one of my office colleagues over the next weekend. Will post if any info needed


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Indian Relocating to Sydney on 457*



Rajx said:


> I will be relocating to Sydney in August and need to know the places in and around Sydney where Indian community resides. I will be holding a job in one of the NSW Bridge street. Any advice or guidance please...


Hi , I am considering a move to Sydney .. I am on a 457 & the company has offered me 90k+super. Couple of questions:

1- based on your experience in sydney.. how did you fnd it for indians?
2- is 90k good enough to have a 2 BR flat/house in a safe locality? We are a family of 2 .. wife will be studying.. hence not working
3- What would be roughly monthly costs? Rentals? Food? Transport.. Sorry for asking a vague question.. but if you could provide some thoughts.. it'll be great..

Thanks.


----------

